# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  live band in ocho rios..

## steadyska

there is a live band playing on saturdays at the BOZZARIO club at coconut grove, on the other side of the hotel royal plantation, the band is performing some reggae classics but there is also a singer from oracabessa that is performing original tunes..
this place is just behind the headquarters of the famous reggae radioIRIE FM., and one can dine also there for a reasonable price..
nowadays with the recession  a live band is hard to maintain in a club, so the initiative is courageous!

----------


## Sista Whistle

Good 2 know! THNX!

----------

